# Copy File to Drive D



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

Using Win 8 Pro, I want to copy a Word file, in MY DOCUMENTS to a DVD RW in Drive D. How do I do it. I click on Save As and save it to Drive D? It appears in a new window under the caption: Files waiting to be written to the disc (1). How do I tell it to do it?
Thanks, eddie460


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

How to Copy Files to CDs or DVDs with Windows 8 - For Dummies

Microsoft Windows 8 Tutorial | Burning Files To CDs And DVDs - YouTube


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is specific instructions on how to burn a Data Disc in Windows 8: How to Burn Data to Disc Using File/Windows Explorer in Windows 7 & 8
If you have a problem burning a Data Disc with Windows File Explorer, you can use the Free CD Burner XP. CDBurnerXP: Downloads


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since it is a rw disk, then all you have to do is to treat it like another folder on the harddrive. just drag and drop the file into the disk folder.


----------

